# Pedestrian Gate



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

This has been a father and son project. I'm the son at 57 years old. The wood is Western Red Cedar. Utilizing all mortise and tenon jointery, no mechanical fasteners. We used West System epoxy for assembly in place of glue. We tongue and grooved the inner panel boards ourselves, and they float in the frames and are held tight with Space-Balls. Thats the "black-dots" you see in the grooves.  Dad  Me


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a nice job. Can you tell me what 'space balls are'? I have never heard of them.


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

mailee said:


> That is a nice job. Can you tell me what 'space balls are'? I have never heard of them.



http://images.rockler.com/tech/12386.pdf

There used as spacers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well done pmspirito 

Just a note *** if you use alot of space balls you may want to take a look at 
Unique Panalign Strip
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=18
They cost less (about 1/2 the price) and work just a bit easyer than the space balls. 
1/4" x 1/4" about 3/4" long and they don't roll arcoss the work bench and then all over the floor. 

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, really nice job!


----------



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice, how many hours would you guess


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't begin to guess the number of hours. And the number wouldn't be a "real" number, something you could use for comparison. We took a loooooong time. Not counting finishing which Dad did later at his shop, (these photos are unfinished), we spent 1 day each weekend for at least 10 weeks. So thats 20-man days at 8 hours a day is 160 hours. Some things you just can't put a price on.


----------



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

It is amazing to see all of the intiricate and detailed projects on this forum. You definately have shown professional quality work in your pedestrian gate. 

Most respectfully

Michael Haney


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job and I love the fact it was a father & son project. If you're the son (57) that has to put your Dad in his 70's. What a good son.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes, I am a good son, thank you. Here is a picture of Dad and he said to tell you he is 80 years old. And here is the finished and installed gate.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

What a beautiful piece! I love the final photograph of the installed gate.

Can you explain your process for the m&t joinery for a newbie?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work that produced a great looking gate. Thanks for posting and sharing your photos!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

pmspirito said:


> Yes, I am a good son, thank you. Here is a picture of Dad and he said to tell you he is 80 years old. And here is the finished and installed gate.



*Beautifull Gate!!*

*Nice project... of a lifetime!
*
What kind of hinges did you use?


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. Dad just turned 81 last month. the hinges are stainless steel and are 4 inch butt hinges like on a exterior house door. I believe they came from Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

That is really a nice gate, your father is very lucky.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats a beautiful looking entry 
I use to work with my father and now i work with my son, passing it on


----------

